# Filter Question.



## fcastro16 (Jun 27, 2008)

Hello guys

Tank size: 55 gal

I have a rena xp1 filer and the original one that came with my tank. The original looks like the penguin 330, but it doesnt have those bio-wheels and the intake is bigger

which one would be better to use???


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

If you're going planted, the Rena - if not, use both.


----------



## Engold (Nov 4, 2006)

You can both. I use Eheim 2028 and a Emperor 400 hang filter. The Emperor filter I pour in all my ferts.


Later!


----------



## fcastro16 (Jun 27, 2008)

I was using the ogininal one with plants. but my question is Which one will make the water cleaner?


----------



## fcastro16 (Jun 27, 2008)

come on guys 77 views 2 answers please asnwer give me your opinions. I had the original filter is an aqua- tech 30 - 60 i removed it from my 55 gal tank and connected the rena xp1 and my water started to look bad please tell me what to do its a planted tank im using excel and diy co2 system my plants seem to look good with the original filter


----------



## SpeedEuphoria (Jul 9, 2008)

Use them both, either one by itself is too small for a 55G IMO


----------



## ghengis (Jun 11, 2008)

fcastro16 said:


> come on guys 77 views 2 answers please asnwer give me your opinions.


You should be happy with that ratio! Alot of threads get literally hundreds of views, before a single reply. I have a Thread in this same section that's had 391 views, for 11 replies... You gotta remember, this is a global forum with who knows how many members, not all of which have an opinion or experience on a given topic.

Be patient.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Use them both. 55 is a big tank. If you must choose one, use the canister.


----------



## fcastro16 (Jun 27, 2008)

ghengis: you're right. Sorry about that.

speedeuphoria: Thank you, yeah the canister was too small for the tank because i had it running for one day and my water got bad.

I have the two filters running and the tank had crystal clear water.

Thank you.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

IMHO, save your money and buy a big Eheim, sell the other 2.


----------



## xtremefour (Sep 30, 2008)

Not trying to whore your thread but I have a follow up question..

I have a 75 gal tanke I was given with two pumps that hang on the back of the tank. They take the cartrige type filter and I was told each one will do 30 gal. They seem to do an ok job but it does not take long for my filters to clog up and they seem to just trickle the water out instead of a good flow.

I am always making sure they and running well. What is going on with my filters?

Matt


----------



## SpeedEuphoria (Jul 9, 2008)

On a 75G, people tend to run something like 2x AC 110 filters or similar. Aim for double the tank size compared to what the manufacturer states for a good general rule.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Cartridge style filters are very inefficient, and I would not bother running one (or more) on this large a tank. 

Filtration is much more efficient when the water flows through a thick mass of media such as the tall stack common to most canisters, and the thick Aquaclear sponges. 

I have several tanks roughly this size range (40, 45, 50, 52) and I have generally found Rena XP3 to be a good canister, or the Aquaclear 110 to be the best hang on back filter. Either will do a good job of removing debris from the tank. 

I have the Penguin 330, and it does not do a very good job of removing debris, but does move the water very well. 
I have run many of the Fluval *04 series. They were good when new, but are now having problems, and are not worth buying replacement parts. 
I have several Ehiem Ecco series and find them underpowered. They do not remove the debris. 

If you decide to use 2 filters you can alternate the cleaning to minimize the disturbance to the nitrifying bacteria. This is also a very easy way to start a new tank: Simply move one of the cycled filters and some of the fish to the new tank. 

Instead of using 2 filters you might find that one filter is enough for debris removal, and add a powerhead for more water movement. I am quite impressed by the Koralia series. I have several of the #4 (1200 gph) power heads set rather low in the tank. They move a certain amount of the debris out of slow moving areas so the filter can pick it up.


----------

